# Da-Da-Daddy-O Bomb



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry for the Foghorn Leghorn referrence....

anywho - Coppertop and I were the recipients of a bombing run from Dadof3... our instructions were to fight over the contents.

THANK YOU!!
here are the contents.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Greg and Mike, WTG Daddio.......


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

> our instructions were to fight over the contents.


I'll take IHT in the 4th. :bx

Nice pics.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Dad-o-Three! If ya need another kid around the house, I've been told I'm quite immature for my age!  

Congrats guys, and nice bomb, Dad!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gargamel said:


> I'll take IHT in the 4th. :bx
> 
> Nice pics.


mike is actually about an inch and a half taller and probably 20 lbs heavier...........

not that it matters, i'd take myself in the 1st rnd!!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

IHT said:


> mike is actually about an inch and a half taller and probably 20 lbs heavier...........
> 
> Yeah but look at the prize -- Go for it. :bx
> 
> Wonder if we can have this entered in the Club Stogie Sports Book


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

he came over last night and we already divvied them up.

and i had that long-skinny LGC, was pretty darn good (i was surprised at how good it was).


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Bomb! SO how were they split?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats on the bomb guys!! WTG dadof3!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I love all the LGC's but out of that group of smokes, the partagas black is really a great smoke. I always take the cello of my cigars, but when was pulling that partagas black out I noticed that the cello was very "yellow"!!!!

So I had to light one up and "WOW" what a great smoke it was!!!
Who ever got that one will have a nice smooth gar!!!

These are a sample of my normal smokes so if anyone see's something they would like to try just drop me a line.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola Amigos, Those cigars looks good.
Congrats Guys, Those are something we don't have here in Cayman.
well they said they will start bringing the non cubans here.
enjoy the bomb guys. Salud! :w  :hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah my money's on Mike cause IHT is the original BOP :fu

However if Copper's inflatable girlfriend gets involved it could get ugly :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lol....

daddy-o, i think i got the partagas black, the short VSG, the Italia, we split the ITs, and i got the butt-plug Fonseca.. i don't know what else i got, let me look.

yep, 
LGC Serie R
long/skinny LGC
ButtPlug Fonseca
2 ITs
short VSG
Italia
Don Elias
Party Black


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

:r "Butt Plug" :r , now that's funny!!! I have to say, I've never thought of it that way!!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Greg has military training.........I take him in the first and me in the fetal position begging for mercy. But, luckily it didn't come to fist-a-cuffs.....I took some pics when I got home of what I got. Thanks Jerry, when this cold is over I will get to smokin......


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had the short VSG tonight. started off great...... 
-------

as for the "butt-plug" remark, had to think of something, i don't know it's real name. and that Party that mike ended up with looks like the polished cat turd from the 'short story'.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Way to go dadof3!!! Congratz on the sticks guys. You are 2 deserving LLG's.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I hope you start feeling better Mike, look at it this way......your sticks are getting some age on them now? :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had the "italia" tonight, jerry. i've always liked CAOs. very good.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> i had the "italia" tonight, jerry. i've always liked CAOs. very good.


Those are a little hard to find in shops around here. I just had my first one back around Christmas and loved it, the shop just got more in so I picked up a few singles. Need to make room for a box don't I.....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I am feeling better, so I am going to start smoking away. I will probably try one of the ones you sent tomorrow, I'll let you know what I think. Thanks again.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

What is that little Fonseca that IHT called a "butt plug"? It looks like it could be a nice short smoke.

-Matt-


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it was... but i don't have a clue.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I saw those once and picked them up with about 30 other singles one night, didn't pay much attention to what it was other than a fonseca. The next time I get to this store I'll see if they have any and pick you up a few Txmatt.

I'm always looking for a good 30 min smoke for my ride home from work every evening.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

well I smoked the VSG that I got from the package you sent. It was very good. Burned perfectly and produced tons of rich smoke. Tasted the same throughout, but that can't be bad when it tastes good. Can't really pick out the flavor....I'm still trying to figure it out. But I really enjoyed it. Thanks Dadof3  :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

nice fight...i mean split! full of good smokes in there!

That LGC will probably turn your lips black its so dark! Had that happen with a bohemian at a party, didnt know why people looked at me funny until i checked myself out in the mirror. I looked like a reverse black face (you have to be older I suppose to undertstand that reference).










And in todays politically correct society, my discaimer: No racism intended or implied. The poster has no prejudices except towards people who bitch about his cigars and woman/blue haired people who are 5 feet tall and drive SUVs. The content of the Internet links made available through this website shall not be construed to reflect the official position, policy or endorsement of the Jungle or the cigar world regarding the organizations, opinions or doctrines of the groups or organizations described. Links supply information on these organizations provided by the organizations themselves.


----------

